# Fishing before and after the FULL MOON



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Fishing before and after the FULL MOON
Fishing during full moon periods can be outstanding. The May full moon is 5/10/17 @ 5:43 P.M. Some prefer before, some after, the full of the moon. Which is better? Let's go see!
Gag grouper & American red snapper season begins June first. Before full moon is looking good:

But so is after:

First up, before the FULL MOON. Let's go:

Nick & Tim, Nineueh, Indiana, know a good thing when they see it. That Southern burger is great!

The kings are on fire. Note Tammy in the background:

What an honor having Tim, C J, and Nick from the Hoosier state:

These Indiana folks can really catch our Southern fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice red grouper:

One proud young lady:

Nice snapper:


Craig, way to go:

The smile on this young lady says it all:

Look at the size of those before full moon mangrove snapper:

Morning means Tammy time. We have a large menu to choose from. This is hard to beat:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Will specializes in large kings. Talk about a fight:

It's a good thing Jon was there with the gaff:

We are finding it difficult to get away from the 'endangered' American red snapper. Often Omar can't:

Talk about a 'catch & release' fight:

We sometimes see commercial fishing boats. Think NOAA is strict on recreational? Did you know that commercial boats are required to have a working VMS system while fishing:

Vessel Monitoring System Program
The Vessel Monitoring System (VMS) allows enforcement to use 21st century technologies to monitor compliance, track violators, and provide substantial evidence for prosecution.


Mike, now this one is big, big and fast:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeremy, that's a vermilion to be proud of:

These guys are big:

The mangrove snapper are getting bigger:

Nice red grouper:

Nick, Mooresville, Indiana, will never be the same. Big kings, and now:

CJ Gaither, Nineueh, Indiana, can be proud:

The mangrove snapper fishing has been on-going:

June 1, is pay-back time:

What a trip. 'Fishing before the FULL MOON' has been great. Let's go home and get ready for 'AFTER!'

But first things first:

What a great ride home. Thank you Captain John:

We are ready for 'AFTER' Let's go:
Mr. Jerry Gutzke, and son Cohen, Jacksonville, Florida, natives, listen to every word Will says:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Young Cohen is the Hawks quarterback:

He may be good at football, but can he catch fish? Well!

Ed has hooked a big, fast, one. John on the gaff:


Talk about teeth:

Mr. John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach, leads by example:

Friday evening:

Leo, way to go. See you at the jack pot scales:

Saturday is a 'little' on the rough side. NO problem for that big cat:

Tammy is so proud of Will:

John teaches us how to catch mutton snapper:

Captain Garett Hubbard is not only a great Captain, but an outstanding fisherman:


Talk about a scamp to be proud of:

Nice red grouper:


A real trigger:

NOAA neglected to tell red snapper they are 'endangered.' Captain Garett was forced to move often because we could not get away from:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, that's about it:

BEFORE...Tim, C J, and Nick:


Before jack pot money! 
Snapper was a tie @ 7.8 pounds; grouper 16.2 #'s was in the money:

AFTER... Mr. Jerry Gutzke, and the Hawk's star quarterback, Mr. Coen Gutzke:


After jack pot money!

Snapper 8.8; grouper 9.3
Fishing before and after the FULL MOON...which is better? Well! Much more study is needed. 
Check out the action packed video of our trip:

http://youtu.be/PMRQp4QrsV4

Huge Problem...the Florida does not sail again on overnight trips until 5/31/17.
Think I will do his again:

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Holw COW!! You guys get on the fish! Very noce. Awesome pictures. Thanks


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. We sure try!


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

Always a great report! Coming to fish on June 13th, 39 hour. Can't wait to catch em.
PM Sent


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds good! The ARS & gags should be on fire


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome as usual!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Honor*

:thumbup:Thank you so much. To share with our North Florida neighbors is a great...


----------

